# Oozing Tumor



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

Waiting for the vet calling me back about Cassie. She is been in Antibiotics and Prednisolone for almost a week. Tumor doesn't look infected anymore, but still oozing a lot. I have to cover it with a baby diaper and a t-shirt so the other dogs don't lick it. The diaper is change twice a day and it is really heavy when I take it off. 
I am very upset, Cassie is my princess. She is 9 1/2 years old. The vet told me that I should not do surgery on her, but at this point, I think that tumor need to come off, even if it will shorter her life. 
She other wise looks fine and no pain. She eat well and looks happy. 
She is such a good girl, she let me cure her tumor and don't stop moving her tail when I am doing that. I wonder if the oozing is because it is draining out and will dry out since it is a hanging tumor.
I am also giving her the Tagamet and Benadryl Treatment. I know she is getting old, but seeing her like this is killing me.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Let us know what the vet says when you hear back. I'm sorry you and Cassie are going through this.


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

Vet is not happy about surgery because cancer can spread faster after surgery. He said to wait few more days to see if tumor shrink with the Prednisolone. I am also giving her the Tagamet and Benadryl Program. I just wish I can save my baby girl. I will call him back next Wednesday and we will go for there.


----------



## July11 (Jul 7, 2011)

I'm so sorry you and Cassie are going through this. Sending best wishes and hopes got the best for both of you.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

So sorry, sending healing thoughts and prayers for Cassie


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Sorry to hear about Cassie. Sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

Thank You everyone. Last night finally I break down and start crying! It is too sad and I don't know what is the best solution. Surgery and maybe she die faster and get worst after surgery or let her live like this. Anyway is a very hard decision to make.  Today I am letting her without the diaper,. just the t-shirt to ss if it dry with the air instead of having it cover all the time. 
I don't know if it is my hope, or the tumors are shrinking. Some of them look smaller today


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

If she were mine, as long as she is otherwise eating, drinking and acting normal I would let her live just as she is. As long as she is happy, let her stay that way. When the time comes, it will come and you will know it. Until then, I would let her be happy. Once her quality of life changes, thats another story. It's true that some cancers will spread worse with surgery, so I wouldn't go that way. Keep doing what you are doing, and enjoy her company. 

I would keep on with the meds from the vet or whatever he recommends, and just try that. She has had a wonderful life so far, and I would just keep on with it at this point.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

This is so sad. You are doing everything you can for your girl. I think I would go with what the vet say's as well though it would be hard dealing with ozzing. Wish I had a way to help you.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

yucky, yucky, i'm sorry your dog is going through this.
find a specialist. good luck.


----------

